# :: قاعات الأسرة :: > قاعة الأسرة >  كروشيهات بالباترون عربى

## ام بودى

ا

السلام عليكم
لمحبى تعلم الكروشيه
انشاء الله يستفادو من الموضوع دة

----------


## ام بودى

تكمله لما سبق

----------


## ام بودى

تابع ما سبق

----------


## nariman

*الكروشيه فن جمييييل جدا .. انا عن نفسي بحبه ..وبشتغله*

*جزاك الله خيرا يا أم بودي*

----------


## ام بودى

> *الكروشيه فن جمييييل جدا .. انا عن نفسي بحبه ..وبشتغله*
> 
> *جزاك الله خيرا يا أم بودي*




جزانا و اياكى كل خير
و معاكى حق فى كلامك
اسعدنى مرورك و ردك

----------


## توتة صغنتوتة

روووووعة بجد

ويا ريت عندى وقت فاضى كنت اشتغلت كروشية مثل تلك الاشياء الجميلة
جزاك الله خيرا يا أم بودي

----------


## ام بودى

> روووووعة بجد
> 
> ويا ريت عندى وقت فاضى كنت اشتغلت كروشية مثل تلك الاشياء الجميلة
> جزاك الله خيرا يا أم بودي



جزانا و اياكى كل خير
و انشاء الله تلاقى وقت
و تعملى حاجات جميله

----------


## ام بودى

سبحان الله وبحمده ------ سبحان الله العظيم

----------

